# Problems with images in directories



## Lindon (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm trying to follow ED's good development recommendation and putting all my custom-images in a separate folder, its just my script doesn't want to recognise them. I'm on XP if that matters, so instead of saying

set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($my_button),$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"someimage")

I'm saying:

set_control_par_str(get_ui_id($my_button),$CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE,"\channelrobot\someimage") 

I've tried : 

"\channelrobot\someimage" 
"channelrobot\someimage"
"/channelrobot/someimage"
"channelrobot/someimage"

..none of these work :( 

What dumb-ass thing am i doing wrong?

Lindon


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 4, 2010)

Hm, strange!

It should work like this "channelrobot/someimage" - you must use forward slashes because of Mac users.

I'm not sure why the script wouldn't recognize the image - either it's not in the good location, or something's misspelled, I can't offer any good third solution...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 4, 2010)

Good catch, that could be it.


----------



## polypx (Oct 4, 2010)

Not sure about Windows, but on the Mac there are two possible locations for your own images.

The one in the Library/AppSupport/NI/Kontakt 4 doesn't mind if you put your pictures in a subfolder.

The one in Documents/NI/Kontakt 4 doesn't allow you to use sub folders.

Might be related to this?

cheers
Dan


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 4, 2010)

Windows also has two locations, one is in user's My Documents, the other is in Program Files/Common Files. The first one must be used as it allows subfolders, and especially on Vista/W7 which don't really allow writing in Program Files as much.


----------



## Lindon (Oct 5, 2010)

Well this seems to have magically fixed itself, I changed the directory name to "CR" and it worked, then I experimentally changed it back to "ChannelRobot" and that worked too....mystified, but satisfied.

Lindon


----------

